# Nitrate test - am I doing something wrong?



## Niki7 (Aug 16, 2010)

I have had the same api test kit since last summer. Ever since I got it, my nitrates have been 0 in all my tanks. I thought I was doing great, but then I wondered why even when cycling, the nitrates never registered. So I started thinking there was something wrong with the test. I double checked one of my tanks with a test strip. It registered at 60 ppm! So I went out and got another api nitrate test, convinced that the test was outdated. Got it home, tested the same tank I used the strip in, and it still shows 0! I checked another tank, it was at 80 ppm on the strip, and still 0 ppm on the test. What am I doing wrong? I followed the directions exactly. Help!!


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Your nitrates can never be zero in the Aquarium World. The only water that would truely test zero for nitrates is distilled water and even that won't happen if the water isn't distilled properly. Nitrate is the final destination for the products that your cycling bacteria generate. Your values of 60 and 80 are much more reasonable than zero. The easy solution to high nitrate is a small water change. High nitrates aren'e deadly to most TF, except for hyper-sensative ones like Discus and Chocolate Gouramis. Never throw a fish for a low nitate environment to a high one suddenly, it will kill it.


----------



## choylifutsoccer (Jan 2, 2010)

There are two things that might be the problem. First, how hard are you shaking the test tubes and bottle #2? You really need to shake them to get bubbles inside. Secondly, how long do you wait after the procedure?


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

choylifutsoccer said:


> Secondly, how long do you wait after the procedure?


^

big one


let the vials sit for about 5 or 6 minutes after you vigorously shake them so the chemicals can react



and just FYI, in my planted 30 gallon, I have 0 nitrates  as well as 0 ammonia and 0 nitrites, lol. and everyone's happy as can be. in fact, one of the female guppies was comfortable enough last night to give birth!


----------



## aconrad (Apr 30, 2008)

Are you adding both bottles? Idk, theres always things that people can miss.


----------



## Niki7 (Aug 16, 2010)

choylifutsoccer said:


> There are two things that might be the problem. First, how hard are you shaking the test tubes and bottle #2? You really need to shake them to get bubbles inside. Secondly, how long do you wait after the procedure?


I'm shaking it really hard for at least 30 seconds, sometimes more, after I add both the first bottle and the second bottle (add the first bottle, shake hard, then add the second bottle, shake hard again). It says to do it 30 secs on the directions. Do you mean shake the 2 bottles before adding the liquids to the tube? I give them a shake or two but nothing more than that. Are you saying I should shake the api bottles that long? I am waiting at least 5 mins, probably more because I do my ammonia at the same time and that one has to sit too so I do them both and let them sit for awhile then I go back to them later.

How many of you use the api liquid test for nitrates? and do you always see a color change in the tube? I'm kind of frustrated because the strips, which I essentially stopped using last year, seem to be more accurate than the more expensive liquid tests. 

Congrats autohydro on your fry! I just had a new batch day before yesterday. Going to separate the guys from the gals in my tanks to try and slow down the reproduction rate of my gups! quite a fertile bunch I have lol! *r2


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

There are really 3 times there is some form of shaking involved. When you put drops from the first bottle in the water you put the top on and invert the vial a couple of times, you then shake the second solution vigoriously for 30 sec (minimum), and then add drops and shake the mixed solution for a full minute. Then you wait 5 minutes.

If you miss any of these steps, your results will be skewed.


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> There are really 3 times there is some form of shaking involved. When you put drops from the first bottle in the water you put the top on and invert the vial a couple of times, you then shake the second solution vigoriously for 30 sec (minimum), and then add drops and shake the mixed solution for a full minute. Then you wait 5 minutes.
> 
> If you miss any of these steps, your results will be skewed.


Also if bottle #2 has been sitting unused for awhile, like in a brand new kit you should tap the bottom of the bottle on a hard surface plus shake it hard for at least a minute.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

In addition to shaking and waiting the api nitrate test kit (I think) will read nitrates if there are nitrItes in the system.

But that is just a rumor.

It is extremely unusual to measure one tank at 60ppm and the other at 0 when the other measures nitrates with other tests.


my .02


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Procedure for API Nitrate test kit:

Fill tube to the line marked on the tube (5mL).
Add 10 drops of bottle #1 (I give it a little shake beforehand).
Invert tube a few times (don't shake hard) to mix solution 1.
Shake bottle #2 for 30 seconds hard.
Drop 10 drops of bottle #2 into tube.
Invert for 1 minute (don't shake hard).
Let sit for 5 minutes before reading.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Procedure for API Nitrate test kit:
> 
> Fill tube to the line marked on the tube (5mL).
> Add 10 drops of bottle #1 (I give it a little shake beforehand).
> ...


Would agree with all but the one I put in bold. The API test says to shake vigoriusly for 1 minute.

This is right out of the instructions:

1. Fill a clean test tube with 5 ml of
water to be tested (to the line
on the tube).
2. Add 10 drops from Nitrate Test
Solution Bottle #1, holding
dropper bottle upside down in a
completely vertical position to
assure uniformity of drops.
3. Cap the test tube and invert
tube several times to mix
solution.
4. Vigorously shake the Nitrate
Test Solution Bottle # 2 for
at least 30 seconds. This
step is extremely important
to insure accuracy of test
results.
5. Now add 10 drops from Nitrate
Test Solution Bottle #2, holding
dropper bottle upside down in a
completely vertical position to
assure uniformity of drops.
6. Cap the test tube and shake
vigorously for 1 minute.
This step is extremely
important to insure accuracy
of test results.
7. Wait 5 minutes for the color
to develop.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> 6. Cap the test tube and shake
> vigorously for 1 minute.
> This step is extremely
> important to insure accuracy
> of test results.


+1, my bad.

I end up losing some out of the cap when I shake hard, which is why I started just inverting.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I used to also until I started grabbing tube with my palm/fingers and keeping tight pressure on the cap with my thumb. Thumb is sore after, but no spilled liquid.


----------



## Niki7 (Aug 16, 2010)

Yay!! I got it to work!

The step I missed was shaking the api bottles before putting drops into the tube. Once I did that, the color started changing before the final "shaking minute" was done! Thanks guys!!

It measured 40 ppm 

Do you guys use gloves when you're doing your test for nitrates? I read that it had cadmium in it so I use gloves now, esp since it always leaks out the top. I didn't before and maybe it's overkill but, as always, safety first! *old dude


----------



## Niki7 (Aug 16, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> I used to also until I started grabbing tube with my palm/fingers and keeping tight pressure on the cap with my thumb. Thumb is sore after, but no spilled liquid.


Careful it doesn't bust - they are amazingly thin glass. That would hurt getting a test tube shard in the palm. ouch!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Niki7 said:


> Careful it doesn't bust - they are amazingly thin glass. That would hurt getting a test tube shard in the palm. ouch!


I bet they would hurt. I have broken a couple of them dropping them in the sink while washing them out. Glad you got it figured out. Now....was it really 40? Some of those colors are hard to tell the difference.


----------



## Niki7 (Aug 16, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> I bet they would hurt. I have broken a couple of them dropping them in the sink while washing them out. Glad you got it figured out. Now....was it really 40? Some of those colors are hard to tell the difference.


Yeah maybe 60 *#3 It is hard to tell lol

yep just dropped one the other day, smashed EVERYWHERE. what a mess.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

glad it started working for ya.

From what I hear the 30 seconds (or minute or whatever) of shaking bottle 2 has two purposes. First the obvious mixing but less obvious is the waiting 1 minute before adding bottle 2 reagent. But I have also heard that if you don't wait the reading is incorrectly higher.

my .02


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

PetMountain.com sells the full line of API testing products, including batches of 25 extra test tubes. I've gotten one and it makes a world of difference.


----------

